# What caused this fuse melt down?



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Sometimes the fuse holders themselves are the issue, with something coming loose on the connections side. That in turn creates the arc and heat giving you what happened.

Maybe...


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

The other thing is the thermal expand and contraction some can cause alot of issue with connection and it can show up especially with contuinous load. ( water heater is one of them )


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Plain old heat ....

~CS~


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

As others have said.

HIgh resistance connection, 

You can check for high resistance connections with your DMM. 

But in this case, visual was enough. 

At this point, the fuse clips have lost the ability to hold tension on a new fuse.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

The screw in the back of the fuse holder connected to the bus was loose. 
It happens.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

As others have already said, a loose connection everytime.


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

happened in my home before i changed to a breaker panel. Had to sand contact points under the contact block for temp repair. It will meltdown again if the contact point have burned. time for a panel change !


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Top left looks a bit suspicious to me


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Southeast Power said:


> Top left looks a bit suspicious to me


That one is easy. You have dual lugs and only one side is being used. The load is waay unbalanced.
Plus it is aluminum.


----------

